# SUV Side By Side crates



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

A while back some were asking about SUV crates.

I found that Petsmart (online) has the best deal on the Midwest Side By Side crates.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...2&cp&kw=side+by+side&origkw=side+by+side&sr=1

Also, I found an online coupon that saves %15 on orders over $70 (SAVESEP).

I just bought two replacement crates (the smaller side by side) for my Suburban and saved $30.

Just wanted to pass this along!


----------

